

Pace4000 hidden testing modes - sodnpoo
http://www.sodnpoo.com/posts.xml/pace4000_testing_modes.xml

======
jamesbrownuhh
The front panel counter you describe as "AP" is actually (due to the limited
LCD display) "RP" \- it's checking the return path, trying to verify it has
two-way communication - I.e. that it can send a signal back to the cable
company.

The counter will get to 53 if it sees suitable conditions, or give up at 52 if
not.

~~~
sodnpoo
Excellent - thank you :)

